# eco evol



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Studies of modern Italian dog populations reveal multiple patterns for domestic breed evolution

That's an interesting study. It's worth nothing from a wool producer's standpoint there's never any good reason_ NOT _to cross the best working dog sire available to your own line, with no regard for breed whatsoever.

So basically there's all these little sites, ecosystems, where locally adapted isolated populations of livestock are kept, and types/strains/bloodlines/breeds of dogs subsequently emerged. Occasionally a good gsd passes through, and leaves some of his nuclear dna behind. Naturally his best "pick of the litter" son sires/grandsires/backcrosses many generations of bergamasco or whatever, until all these years later some academic stumbles along and "discovers" the genetic relationship shared between bergamasco and gsd.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

holey cats have I had an interesting day here! anybody wanna see what little igor did today?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

berno von der seeweise said:


> holey cats have I had an interesting day here! anybody wanna see what little igor did today?


 I'll bite, it's high time we got an update!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah, what did little Igor do today? Do we get to see pics, video? I just like seeing photos and videos😀


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

*Studies of modern Italian dog populations reveal multiple patterns for domestic breed evolution*

full disclosure: I only learned about this study a few weeks ago, so I can't take any credit for "masterminding" it because it's been in the works since before little igor was even born; but yesterday I crossed little igor x his cousin from bergamo










and yes, I have fotos if anybody's interested...

I don't even know how to describe that thing? I'm still trying to find the words. It was almost gorilla-like? Head/neck/bite was almost like a bulldog? Wooly mastiff, maybe?

not at all what I expected...


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I got it: wooly bully! that's it. I mean that thing was a real barnstormer. Moved around here like some sort of a monkey, and now I see why. She was built to climb around in that environment. I never seen anything quite like it...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’m closing this thread before it even starts on the grounds of inciting conflict. Unbelievable.

berno, if by “crossed” you meant something _other than *bred*_... PM me.


----------

